

Call of Duty Ghosts on Next-Gen: Is it truly a Next-Gen Game?- - ykisana
http://techniquid.com/call-duty-ghosts-next-gen-truly-next-gen-game/

======
NAFV_P
Getting shot in the face by some dickhead who camps in the bushes then getting
teabagged is not my idea of next-gen.

